# ldap auth

## mbjr

Hi guys,

I'm about to give a chace to ldap and see what it can do on the auth side. To do this, I've decided to follow the gentoo ldap howto. I'm following it, and I got stuck and that's where I need your help  :Razz: 

It describes to emerge openldap pam_ldap nss_ldap migrationtools, which I have merged with the following options:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> openldap-2.1.27  +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm -ipv6 +kerberos -odbc +perl +readline +samba +sasl -slp +ssl +tcpd
> 
> pam_ldap-167  +ssl
> ...

 

so started to play around with the config files, slapd for first, where i have the schemas, tsl and dbinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> snip----------->
> 
> include         /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema
> 
> include         /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/slapd has the

OPTS="-h ldaps:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.sock"

line in it, and the ldap.conf file the

BASE    dc=netsrv, dc=com

URI     ldaps://netsrv:636/

lines. So I'm now at the point where I'd start the slapd, which logs me the following:

 *Quote:*   

> Mar 19 13:04:04 netsrv slapd[15537]: sql_select option missing
> 
> Mar 19 13:04:04 netsrv slapd[15537]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
> 
> Mar 19 13:04:04 netsrv slapd[15537]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
> ...

 

So it needs a plugin for ssl as sasl-auxprop-plug_init which I assume related to sasld, which I have:

cyrus-sasl-2.1.18  +gdbm +java +kerberos +ldap +mysql +pam +postgres +ssl -static

I doublechecked that the files linked in the configs are exists so what now?  :Smile: 

----------

## ikaro

*bump*

```

postfix/smtpd[13977]: sql_select option missing

postfix/smtpd[13977]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

postfix/smtpd[13977]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

```

im also getting tired of this waiting for a fix ...

anyone found whats wrong with this  ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mbjr

I didn't really have the chance to play more with it, but hopfully this weekend will help me out  :Smile:  Will post the results  :Smile: 

----------

## MarkG

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> postfix/smtpd[13977]: sql_select option missing
> ...

 

Try

```
USE="-mysql" emerge cyrus-sasl
```

It should get rid of the warning but I'd like a better fix

MarkG

----------

## ikaro

indeed, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml#doc_chap4

says the same thing, i guess last time i upgraded it used the mysql flag in it.

oh well .

Thanks for the reply.

 :Smile: 

----------

